# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Засолка свиного сала

## Irina

*ЗАСОЛКА СВИНОГО САЛА*


*Соленое свиное сало – продукты*

    * свиное сало;
    * соль каменная крупного помола;
    * специи;
    * чеснок.

*Соленое свиное сало – продукты*

Вначале нужно правильно выбрать сало. Это очень важный момент, потому что именно от него зависит качество и вкус готового блюда. Надо сказать, что все здесь довольно просто: основным критерием выбора является жесткость сала. Оно не должно быть жилистым. Однородная на вид масса, сплошная белая или бело-розово-белая (в зависимости от того, какое сало Вы предпочитаете: с мясной прослойкой или без нее), с тонкой свиной шкуркой – вот первый признак хорошего сала. Острый нож входит в него легко, как в масло, без усилий, нажимов и толчков. Если сало пытается оказать Вам сопротивление, это означает, что в нем много прожилок и для засолки оно не годится.
Итак, исходный продукт выбран и доставлен домой. Теперь необходимо определиться с рецептом его засолки. Наиболее популярны три варианта, каждый из которых дает по-своему хороший результат.

*Засолка сала «сухим способом»*

Для этого нам потребуется каменная соль (крупного помола), лавровый лист, чеснок. Любители специй могут добавить перец, красный или черный (это классический набор), кориандр, душистый перец, гвоздику и т. д.

Говорят, что пересолить сало невозможно – оно возьмет в себя ровно столько соли, сколько ему потребуется. Но все же оптимальным соотношением считается 4 столовыхложки соли (с горкой) на 1 кг сала. 

Не очень толстый (меньше 5-6 см толщиной) кусок сала солится целиком, более толстый рекомендуют нарезать пластами толщиной 4-5 см. Пласты сала нашпиговываем кусочками чеснока. На дно посуды насыпаем соль (или смесь соли со специями), добавляем накрошенный лавровый лист. На эту подушку укладываем сало слоями, посыпая его той же смесью соли со специями. Если засаливаемое сало тонкое, то первый слой кладется шкуркой вниз, следующий – шкуркой вверх, остальные – по принципу «сало к салу, шкурка к шкурке». После этого посуду с салом на сутки оставляем при комнатной температуре. Через 24 часа его необходимо убрать в холодное место (но не на мороз зимой и не в морозилку холодильника в теплое время года) на 3-5 суток. По истечению этого времени засолка закончена и сало готово к употреблению. Нарезаем его тоненькими ломтиками, кладем на хлебушек и поедаем с аппетитом.

Хранить сало можно в той же посуде в холодильнике, но лучше завернуть в пергаментную бумагу – так продукт лучше сохранится.

*Засолка сала «мокрым способом» – в рассоле*

Здесь все понятно из названия: главное, приготовить рассол. Для него необходимо вскипятить 5 стаканов воды с 1 стаканом соли крупного помола и охладить до комнатной температуры.

    Есть еще один способ приготовить насыщенный соленый рассол. Соль в воду сыплем до тех пор, пока сырая картофелина в рассоле не начнет плавать, а не тонуть.

*Засолка сала в рассоле*

Сало нарезаем некрупными кусками, так, чтобы их легко было укладывать в стеклянную банку (а потом и доставать из нее). Слишком крупно нарезанное сало может «задохнуться» в банке и тем самым свести на нет все ваши труды. Между слоями сала проложите чеснок зубками, лавровый лист и перец горошком.
Сало нарезаем некрупными кусками, между слоями сала кладем чеснок зубками, лавровый лист и перец горошком

Подготовленное таким образом сало заливается остывшим рассолом, банка неплотно прикрывается крышкой (марлей, салфеткой) и оставляется на 3-6 дней при комнатной температуре. Уже после трех дней стоит пробовать продукт и решать, нужно ли ему просаливаться дальше или пора устраивать застолье, а банку убирать в холодильник на хранение.

*Засолка сала «горячим» способом*

Этот третий по популярности рецепт засолки сала смело можно называть способом для самых нетерпеливых и является вариацией рецепта сала в рассоле.
Итак, готовим рассол так же, как указано выше. В кипящий рассол добавляем горсть хорошо вымытой луковой шелухи (по желанию, для цвета), специи и 1 чайную ложку аджики (тоже по желанию). Нарезанное кусками сало кладем в рассол и провариваем на умеренном огне 5-10 минут с момента закипания. Выключаем огонь и оставляем сало остывать в жидкости со специями. Оно должно пробыть в рассоле не менее 12 часов. После этого извлекаем его оттуда, обсушиваем салфеткой и натираем смесью чеснока и молотой паприки. Отправляем на 2 часа в холодильник (как обычно не в морозилку) – и все, можно приступать к еде.

_Сделав себе бутербродик с ароматным салом, приготовленным по любому из этих рецептов, не откажите себе в удовольствии налить к нему рюмочку спиртного. Ведь калорийное сало – прекрасная закуска к крепким напиткам, которая, ко всему прочему, позволяет долго не пьянеть. Приятного вам застолья!_

----------


## Sanych

Было б сало, можно и попробовать какой рецептик

----------


## АВИАТОР

Продаётся приправа для посола САЛА (ммм... люблю) в пласмассовой банке, 500 гр, 5000руб,Мозырь-- рекомендую. Для засолки рыбы тоже подходит.

----------


## Sanych

Сегодня подогнали хороший кусочек сальца, решил засолить. Покопал тему и всё же решил солить своим проверенным. Правда в последний момент вспомнил, что у нас только морская соль, обычной поваренной нет. Но мы не привыкли отступать  Посмотрим, что получится.

Как солил я. Кусок сала порезал на полоски толщиной 4-5 см примерно. Чеснок на чесночницу. Чеснока не жалею. + к нему набор трав магазинный. В составе: кориандр, фенугрек, чабер, майоран, петрушка, тимьян, лавровый лист, карри, мята, сельдерей, перец красный жгучий. Всё меленько намолото. Натираю хорошенько этой смесью чеснока с приправой сало, поверху солью присыпаю, слегка как бы притирая. Выкладываю на марлю все куски. Оставшейся смесью их пересыпаю поверху и между кусками. Заворачиваю куски плотно друг к другу в марлю, и в холодильник дней на 10 минимум. 
Ох будет красота когда созреет

----------

